# smooth coat or longhaired?



## cooperlamanna (Jan 21, 2020)

Hello, I am hoping someone can help us?

We have recently purchased this wonderful puppy from a well known breeder in Ontario Canada. He was to be a smooth coat Vizsla. As time has gone bye he (Cooper) has began to grow long hair. I raise concern with the breeder and she told me that he might have the FGF5 gene. My question is he a smooth hair – long hair Vizsla or a wirehair - long hair vizsla?

I would like to know a little bit more about the long hair and can we have him Groomed or striped



This is my Second Vizsla and we love the breed, Just this is not what I was expecting but we have made him a part of our family.



Thanks, I have attached a few pictures.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

If you dont want him I'll take him! 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## joav (Aug 10, 2018)

from my understanding,
the wirehaired version was originally created by crossing a vizsla with a german wirehaired pointer, with some other breeds added in the final mix.

they tend to be build stockier and have narrower faces,
so, think it’s way more than a single gene.
i don’t think that story is on the up and up...

that said, you’re boy certainly looks like mine -
welcome to the wireside...


----------



## NatalieZ (Aug 30, 2019)

Do you have pictures of the parents/siblings? He sure is a cutie, and no matter what he looks like I'm sure he's the best boy.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

he looks like a whv to me, very cute one. if it is is caused by genetic mutation, looks like u got lucky.


----------



## rubicon (Dec 9, 2019)

I don’t know if he’s technically smooth coat or wire haired by breeder standards but he’s SO adorable. I’m melting from that third pic. You’re really lucky. My fiancé saw a wirehaired V on YouTube and he’s become obsessed. Maybe when our boy is a little older we’ll look into getting one.


----------



## Dallyo (Jan 27, 2018)

he's very cute!


----------



## cooperlamanna (Jan 21, 2020)

Cooper really thinks he’s a baby


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

cooperlamanna said:


> Cooper really thinks he’s a baby


If you do get another dawg...you must name him Bradley now...with this meatball being Cooper!

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I agree with joav. Your boy has a wirehair coat--longhairs look more like red setters–so definitely groom him as such. 



I was looking through my girl's genealogy the other day on vizsladatabase.com, like way back into the 1940s, and found where they started crossing German Wirehairs to Vizslas. The records get pretty crazy around then because of WWII, so there'd sometimes be a dog listed as a wirehair with two shorthair vizsla parents, dogs without any breed or multiple potential breeds listed, missing records, or other curious things like that. So as skeptical as I'd be having a wirehaired dog pop up in a shorthair litter in the present, I suppose it isn't out of the question. 



I would expect the breeder to test the parents and stop breeding whichever contributed the wire gene though. 


Cooper looks very handsome, but then I'm quite biased.


----------



## rubicon (Dec 9, 2019)

cooperlamanna said:


> Cooper really thinks he’s a baby


Haha same. Sometimes I don’t think my boy knows how big he’s gotten when he tries to climb all over me.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

rubicon said:


> Haha same. Sometimes I don’t think my boy knows how big he’s gotten when he tries to climb all over me.


This is why they call the Velcro Dogs! Mine is turning 3 in October and he still thinks he little....just wants to climb all over you when your sitting down in the couch! 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnneK (Apr 16, 2021)

cooperlamanna said:


> Hello, I am hoping someone can help us?
> 
> We have recently purchased this wonderful puppy from a well known breeder in Ontario Canada. He was to be a smooth coat Vizsla. As time has gone bye he (Cooper) has began to grow long hair. I raise concern with the breeder and she told me that he might have the FGF5 gene. My question is he a smooth hair – long hair Vizsla or a wirehair - long hair vizsla?
> 
> ...


I am certain you have a Wirehaired Vizsla. We have one and absolutely adore him. You can have him striped. Generally just the body is done to help the coat lay flat. Here is a pic of our boy Goose. He will be 2 years on May 30


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

AnneK said:


> I am certain you have a Wirehaired Vizsla. We have one and absolutely adore him. You can have him striped. Generally just the body is done to help the coat lay flat. Here is a pic of our boy Goose. He will be 2 years on May 30
> View attachment 103353


he's a beaut, looks very much like my Elvis


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

harrigab said:


> he's a beaut, looks very much like my Elvis


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Very handsome dog! I'm trying to convince my BAE that we should get a long haired V...i should just buy one and show up at home! Who is going to return A puppy...you have to be sick in the mind to do such a thing. It would be a perfect playmate/field mate. He's looking for a buddy!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A-arons Kodster said:


> Very handsome dog! I'm trying to convince my BAE that we should get a long haired V...i should just buy one and show up at home! Who is going to return A puppy...you have to be sick in the mind to do such a thing. It would be a perfect playmate/field mate. He's looking for a buddy!


Longhairs are few, and far between. 

When I want a new dog, I normally just show up with one. My husband was with me, when we picked up June. 
Cash, Lucy, he came home to a new dog.
With Shine, he was at home. I got home, and out of the car with her, and told him "Happy Birthday to me." The Vizslas we fostered, and then adopted. He knew, and was in agreement with them joining the family.

Good thing I married someone who loves dogs. With all the dogs I have fostered, he doesn't blink a eye anymore. If he walks into the house and there's a new dog or two.


----------



## kiaora (Aug 23, 2020)

He is what you call a long haired smooth. he is rare. Both the smooth and the wired can have them. Even if you breed smooth with smooth wired with wired. Your breeder is right it is down to the gene. If he came out of smooth haired. He is a smooth haired. Even though he has parts that are long. But if he came out of a wired haired bitch he would be classed as wired. You are lucky and have a rare one there.


----------

